# Help ID a 15 jewel Swiss made military pocket watch movement



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Any idea who made this one? I thought Rolex at first.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

New info... I now think this was made by Montilier one of several companies who made movements for Rolex back in the day...


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a Revue Thommen which has a similar look, and, it is in a W&D silver case from 1926 (picture below).

Sorry that doesn't really help, but Revue Thommen made movements for Rolex/ W&D


----------

